# 折腾了一个下午了，解决了slot问题，最后卡在这里了

## YongXin Ren

YongXin Renlocalhost package.use # emerge --ask gnome-base/gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-fs/samba-3.6.14-r1[smbclient]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-fs/samba-4.2.14::gentoo (Missing IUSE: smbclient)

- net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo (Missing IUSE: smbclient)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1::gentoo[cups]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.20.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome" [argument])

----------

## pang15975386

gentoo装gnome-light会让你怀疑人生

----------

